# PSP TA-088 v3 security HACKED!



## War (Nov 25, 2008)

"In the underground world of PSP, there are currently 2 motherboards that cannot install custom firmware, the PSP Slim & Lite motherboard TA-088 v3 and their counterpart, the TA-090 motherboard in the PSP-3000. Both are distinguished by the fact that the TA-088 v3 can start in service mode, but it is impossible to save any custom firmware because it checks in the hardware.

For the PSP-3000, it is impossible to start a Pandora battery and there is no doubt that the same security checking IPL has been put in place.

Dark_Alex has commented on this security check IPL... to learn more, see the news Dark_AleX explains the safety of TA-88 v3. A developer, hitherto unknown, brokencodes, found the signature used by TA 088v3 and just published it.

We can therefore *expect the next release of a Despertar Del Cementerio adding support for TA 088v3* and hopefully in the future, a future PSP-3000 hack."

Source


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

good news for the psp homebrew scene!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 25, 2008)

So they did hack it after all, eh? Darkalex is really fast


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 25, 2008)

A future PSP-3000 hack, which means it has traveled back in time.

And that's why the PSP is awesome


----------



## raulpica (Nov 25, 2008)

This isn't news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is JUST exactly the same thing as this:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=117855

Only with speculations added by consolespot.


----------



## War (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's another source, but in French.

ohai


----------



## DivineZeus (Nov 25, 2008)

Woah, nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dark Alex is Sony best friend!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2008)

sony should just hire him and pay him a hefty sum to develop exclusively for them.

but i doubt he would take the offer.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 25, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Here's another source, but in French.
> 
> ohai
> Yeah, I've read it. It's still the same, but then it seems that the speculations came from PSPGEN
> ...



So it has not been hacked yet


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Nov 25, 2008)

It's funny how people are like "ZOMG YAY DARK_ALEX" when he didn't even do it... It was brokencodes...


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> It's funny how people are like "ZOMG YAY DARK_ALEX" when he didn't even do it... It was brokencodes...



you would be surprised how many times breakthroughs in the psp world have been attributed to him in the past.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 26, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention the rampant and mindless shouting of the words "custom firmware" that hits pretty much any thread about homebrew on a system.


----------

